# Renault Traffic Loss of Power



## Steve.C (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

Hopefully someone can help, my Renault Trafic 2007 DCI 115 SL27 has started to loose power, and on occasion splutters, when accelerating.
I do a lot of motorway driving and have started to notice that it feels like at about 65-70mph, that the road surface has become very bumpy, which is in fact the vehicle stuttering, also after being driven for sometime i e when at normal running temp, sometimes when setting off, it feels like i have to over rev, as there is no power to accelerate away from a standing start.
The vehicle is regularly serviced, and has done 69000 miles, there is no engine management light being displayed when any of the above issues happen, so i am slightly at a loss, can anyone give me any ideas, before i have to go and start talking to a dealer.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

To be honest we don't know much about the Renault Traffic. You probably would have better luck here:

Renault Trafic - Renault Forums :: Independent Renault forum

BG


----------



## marca203 (Aug 25, 2012)

when you are driving down the motor way and your vehicle feels like it lacks power and you need to rev her up does it smell outside lie maybe your clutch slipping.
if not check it with a timing light to see if its in time or maybe its sucking too much air what we call a " vacuum leak " spray carburetor cleanernear the intake manifold to see if it revs up


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found a couple of similar sites that point to the EGR valve and/or the Glow plugs as in the last post of this article 2005 renault trafic.lack of power on exceleration for last - JustAnswer


----------



## marca203 (Aug 25, 2012)

a bad EGR will make it backfire through the intake. Exhaust Gas Re circulation means
it recycles the exhaust so the engine can burn it again , during the over lap process when the intake and exhaust valves are open at the same time the hot gas will blow the gas vapor back up the pleniums igniting it from the heat of the hot exhaust .
to check remove the EGR and cover holes with " I cut an aluminum can and use it as a gasket and replace EGR to hold in place remember to not cut out the exhaust port run car to see if it fixes it if it does the replace EGR with new unit


----------

